#  Nachrichten >   Medizin: Mensch-zu-Mensch-Übertragung der Rindertuberkulose in Großbritannien >

## aerzteblatt.de

Birmingham - Anders als bisher angenommen kann Mycobacterium bovis, der Erreger der Rindertuberkulose, offenbar sehr effizient von Mensch zu Mensch übertragen werden. Dies belegt ein Cluster, der in Zentralengland aufgetreten ist und im Lancet (2007; ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

